# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si te mesoj?

## bluetone

Pershendetje!

A mund te me tregoni ndonje menyre me e lehte se si te mesoj mesimet.Se une zakonisht kur marre me msu i mesoj mesimet permendesh gje qe pas nje kohe te shkurter harroj.

----------


## -Fatosi.

Pergatitu psiqikisht qe te mesosh. Beso ne vetvete qe je i afte te mesosh dhe kape librin ne dore e meso ne menyre logjike, asgje permendesh, pervec ndonje date, emri etj. Pasi ta kesh lexuar disa here ate pjese, mundohu qe ta thuash ne pika te shkurta, pa shikuar ne liber. Keshtu mund te dallosh nese ke mesuar apo jo. Duhet qe te mesosh shpesh dhe 

Gjithashtu mund te mesosh shume gjera edhe nga interneti.

----------


## K.i EPERM

Përshendetje 

Mësoj mësimet para gjumit ,jo pas gjumit!!!kjo mënyrë është vertetuar sipas disa Mjekëve Gjerman ;ata i kan marr disa studentë dhe i kan ndarë në dy grupe ju kan dhënë një vjershë te dy grupeve dhe pasi e kan mësuarë vjershën ,njërit grup(3apo 4 studentë) ju kan thënë të bëjnë gjumë për 2 orë .
  Kur ishin zgjuar ata e kishin recituar vjershën pa gabime ,derisa grupi i cili s'kishte bërë gjumë nuk ishte asnjë në gjendje ta recitojë vjershën pa gabime!!!!!

Përshendetje

----------


## Kila_16

bluetone qenke si nje shoqja ime meso me llogjke ne menyre mekanike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

do te sugjeroja te ndiqje keshillen e kiles, harroj ata te dy me lart teje. bile me e mira fare do ishte te mesoje me kete shoqen e kesaj.

----------


## Enii

meso me llogjike , mos i memorizo gjerat por kuptoji

----------


## donaaa

Sic thot edhe Bluetone ...se pari pregaditu me kshillat qe ti dha aii pastaj eshte mire te mesosh ne mbremje para se te flesh p.sh shko shtriu pusho pak ,dhe kur e ndjen veten qe je ne gjendje te mesosh fillo leximin ...por nese e she qe prap te largohet mendja diku tjeter mos lexo pusho ..dhe gjitashtu mund te lexosh me ze eshte me leht per te mesuar .... kto jane menyrat qe une mesoje dhe kurr mos u mundo ta mesosh mesimin gjdo rreshte ,mundohu qe te lexosh nje pjes dhe pastaj thuaje me ato fjal qe mund ti shprehesh ti ...thjesht mundohu ta kuptosh qfare  eshte eshkruar dhe me pas do  kuptosh qe je duke mesuar logjikishte ..

Shporesoj te ndihmojn kto kshilla qe po ti japim ne dhe gjtheshtu mesim te kendshem ja klm

----------


## bluetone

faleminderit per keshilat e dhene

----------


## bluetone

falemindeit per keshillat e dhene

----------

